# Meet CJ



## Daisy17 (Jan 11, 2007)

Here are some pictures of my furry child. Her name is CJ and she is 11 years old. She came to me from a friend when she was only 4 months old, and has been providing me with great companionship and fond memories ever since! My friend named her CJ for "Court Jester," because of her silly antics. Her name is fitting, because she is very entertaining and has her quirks like a typical cat - she goes through her "running sprees" through the house, likes to read anything you're reading, and likes to sleep curled up around my head.




























I look forward to meeting all of your kitties!

Margarita


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

*Here, Ill make them bigger for you. CJ has beautiful markings. Glad you are here on cat forum!*


----------



## loveshobbits (Dec 11, 2006)

CJ is a gorgeous girl!!

Michelle


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful kitty!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

What a cutie!


----------



## Chattycat (Nov 25, 2006)

What a sweet baby!!! Love the shot of her looking out of the window! Funny what great companions these guys are! They always make you laugh (like a court jester :wink: ).

rcat


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

she's beautiful!


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

CJ is very pretty... love that last pic!! :thumb


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She's lovely!


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

so cute!


----------



## * Mau * (Dec 17, 2006)

awww How CUTE !!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

what a beauty! they do become so special to us!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

What a lovely little girl CJ is


----------



## kuWaity Cat boy (Jan 14, 2007)

HHHHHHHHOW Cute he is ,, :wink:


----------



## lexisanddansmom (Jan 24, 2007)

CJ is just adorable and has been so blessed to have a home with you. I am so glad she went to live with you. That spoiled kitty!

Heidi


----------



## myfamilia (Aug 5, 2004)

Court Jesture...cute name, and fitting!


----------

